# Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts: "Incompatible game version"



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

When I invite a friend or being invited to a match in CoH OF then it says: 
Player/You where kicked for incompatible game version" 
We both have patch 2.601.0 
There are also not so many matches when I search, and if there are I can't join 
Plz help

-Tiger


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

I would re-apply the patch it would sounds like, you are not running the most up todate version.


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Had an error where I couldn't find a game with CoD WaW. It said I had the newest patch, then I tried to install the patches from order, the oldest first then it worked, just strange that there stood it was the newest.

Trying the patches grom order...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, you could try reinstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller (link in sig) and then reinstalling it and re-patching it.

One of the files may have gotten corrupted along the line...


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Maybe, it could work, trying
Have already Revo Uninstaller so that's not a problem


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

I've reinstalled the game and then when i've came to patch 1.103-1.201 it says the Engine/Archives/Engine.sga is corrupt


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I could be a dirty/scratched/damaged disk so you could check for any scratches or marks on the disk...


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

There are some scratches on the disc but I could install patch 1.001 to 1.103 (1.100-1.101, 1.101-1.102, 1.102-1.103). it was first when applying the 1.1003-1.201 it could not install


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't you both leave it on that patch or does the game require it?


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

The game require all patches to be installed, but the corrupted file could have connections with my dvd-drive. It broke down today


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That sounds like the problem then.

Are you going to get a new one?


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, but it could take some time.
No dvd-drive = no new games = no ME:4-scared:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you have another PC, even an old one around?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It could just be the patch file that has become corrupt. Have you tried re-downloading the 1.201 patch?

If you are letting it auto-update, try manually downloading the patches from here.


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm manually downloading, and got a new dvd drive. trying to re-install the 1.201


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear. Tell us what happens.

Just checking, you did mean you installed it with your new DVD drive?


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

Same error message.
Could be a good idea to re-install with the new Dvd drive


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

TigerDK said:


> Same error message.
> Could be a good idea to re-install with the new Dvd drive


Yep, try that mate.

Use Revo Uninstaller to delete the other one (it makes sure to delete Registry Keys and leftover files)


----------

